# She is all the cat you need!



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

Patches is a lovable kitten in an older cats body. She was rescued recently from an abusive situation. She is declawed and only weighs 7 lbs - fits on all laps and is happy to be petted or just snooze and keep your lap warm.
She will sleep with you if invited. She amuses herself quite well and is fun to watch. Watches the screensaver on the PC- sometimes tries to catch the cursor. Runs fast and plays in paper bags, but does not like to jump up much (she has a touch of arthritis) so she will not get on your table or counters!

Patches is in good health for her age, and could live for another six years perhaps. If you would like a fun, sweet, lively cat but are not sure you can put in the full 20 yr(give or take( commitment that a kitten requires, Patches is your girl. She needs a good retirement home, and she is very grateful for any attention and love she is shown.

She is accustomed to having a spot of milk when you have your morning coffee, and a treat when you get home from work. 

Patches would stay here, but she wants and needs to be an *only cat*- she does not like other cats AT ALL unfortunately- and i have 3 others.

please email me at 
[email protected]

for photos and more information.


----------



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

*update*

incredibly, i found a home for this sweet girl with no other cats and a caring woman who also takes care of elderly ppl so she has a fondness for the elderly


a happy ending!!

just wanted to share it with you all

al


----------

